# Avatar 2: James Cameron spricht über Status des Films



## Darkmoon76 (19. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: James Cameron spricht über Status des Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: James Cameron spricht über Status des Films*


----------



## chris74bs (19. Dezember 2019)

Die junge Generation von heute kennt Avatar wahrscheinlich nicht mal und ehrlich gesagt freu ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf den 2. Teil, ist ja schon 12 Jahre her


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Dezember 2019)

chris74bs schrieb:


> Die junge Generation von heute kennt Avatar wahrscheinlich nicht mal und ehrlich gesagt freu ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf den 2. Teil, ist ja schon 12 Jahre her


Der erste Teil ist 10 Jahre alt. 

Trotzdem beachtlich, wie die Zeit verfliegt. Ich fühl mich gerade alt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hab den ersten als DC gerade eben wieder gesehen, der macht nach wie vor noch Spass !

Bin aber noch etwas skeptisch wie JC das weiterführen will, ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Jerec (19. Dezember 2019)

Also ich bin auch gespannt, wie Cameron den Storybogen um 4 weitere Teile spannen will !

Mein lieber Kokoschinski, da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

C  ya

JEREC


----------



## chris74bs (20. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist 10 Jahre alt.
> 
> Trotzdem beachtlich, wie die Zeit verfliegt. Ich fühl mich gerade alt.



ups...die 2 sollte eine 0 sein


----------



## SpieleKing (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß nicht was er vor hat, aber der Erste Teil war bis auf die 3D Effekte noch nicht mal ansatzweise so gut um vorab 4 Filme zu planen und zu drehen noch bevor der Zweite fertig ist. Ich denke er wird damit auf die Fresse fliegen. Er glaubt das Avatar der meist ersehntes Film ist und damit liegt er komplett falsch. Es ist doch nur sein gekränktes Ego was ihn dazu antreibt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Dezember 2019)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> IEr glaubt das Avatar der meist ersehntes Film ist und damit liegt er komplett falsch. Es ist doch nur sein gekränktes Ego was ihn dazu antreibt. Mehr nicht.


Aus welcher Glaskugel hast Du das herausorakelt ?
Oder kennst Du ihn persönlich um ein derartiges Profil von ihm zu bilden ?

Es mag sein das das, was er sich auch immer dazu ausgedacht hat nicht besonders ankommt und ein Flop wird, aber die Geldgeber hat er offensichtlich bei seinem "Pitch" (oder wie sich das in seinen Kreisen nennt) überzeugen können.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich halte Avatar tatsächlich für einen sehr gelungenen Film. Allerdings nicht für einen , der unbedingt nach einer Fortsetzung schreit. Von daher warte ich einfach mal ab, was da noch kommt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2019)

Avatar war unterhaltsam, aber irgendwie nichts, was lange Zeit im Gedächtnis bleibt. Hätte der Film nicht auf 3D gesetzt und hätte er diese Technik nicht etabliert, wäre er niemals so erfolgreich gewesen.


----------

